# Detective Sandra Joyce Bullock



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]




















[/TD][TD]Detective Sandra Joyce Bullock 
*Bushnell Police Department
Florida*
End of Watch: Tuesday, August 5, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 59
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Tuesday, August 5, 2008
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Detective Sandra Bullock was killed in an automobile accident when her unmarked vehicle was struck head-on by an oncoming vehicle. She was traveling on SR-471 when the other car pulled into her lane as it attempted to pass a vehicle in front of it.

The driver and passenger of the other car suffered minor injuries.
Agency Contact Information
Bushnell Police Department
PO Box 115
Bushnell, FL 33513

Phone: (352) 793-6810

_*Please contact the Bushnell Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## PapaBear (Feb 23, 2008)

RIP Detective Bullock. You now serve with St Michael to watch over the brethren. May God give comfort to your family and friends in their time of grief.​


----------

